# iPhone 12 ou 13 ?



## Vinyl (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,


Est ce que vous pouvez me conseiller pour un achat iPhone ? J’ai actuellement un iPhone X 250 GO. J’en suis content mais je vais le donner à ma compagne et en profiter pour en prendre un nouveau.

Je vois qu’il ya peu de différence entre le 13 et le 12 et que le prix est presque identique (seulement 50 € de différence pour les versions  250 Go).

Vous en pensez quoi ? Ça semble plus intéressant de prendre le 13 ?

Au niveau de la taille, l’iPhone X a une dimension de 5,8 pouces.

L’Iphone 13 mini est à 5,4 pouces et le 13 à 6,1. L'Iphone X est entre les 2. Vous en pensez quoi ? Je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir.

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## MrTom (6 Octobre 2022)

Hello,

Le 13, pour la batterie. Et tout le reste.


----------



## Vinyl (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse. Je regarde donc pour un iPhone 13. Pas évident de choisir car je regarde le prix du 13 (256 Go) à 1029 € et le 14 à (128 Go) à 1019 €, donc presque identique. Ce n'est pas le même stockage mais je pense qu’un 128 Go pourrait me convenir.

Ça vaut peut-être le coup de prendre un 14 qui durera plus longtemps. Ce n'était pas mon projet de départ, je voulais monter en version sans acheter le dernier modèle mais je trouve que les prix des 12 et 13 ne sont pas assez bas (idem sur backmarket).

Pour comparer, j'ai acheté mon iPhone X 500 € il y a 2 ans sur backmarket. C'était un prix très intéressant par rapport au neuf et je montais vraiment en version après un SE. Là, je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir.


----------



## MrTom (7 Octobre 2022)

Hello,

Qu’est-ce que tu entends par durer plus longtemps ? 
Grosso modo dans 4 ans il faudra changer la batterie du téléphone pour un téléphone acheter aujourd’hui. 
Dans 5 ans, les iPhone sortis en 2021 recevront leur dernière version de iOS.


----------



## Vinyl (7 Octobre 2022)

Je parlais de la dernière version d'IOS. Si je prend l'iPhone le plus récent, je gagne une année de plus.


----------



## Croustibapt (7 Octobre 2022)

Les iPhones 13 et 14 ont le même processeur (l'A15). En revanche, l'iPhone 14 Pro a le tout nouveau processeur (l'A16).

En théorie, les iPhones 13 et 14 devraient avoir la même durée de vie / de support par Apple. Partant de ce constat, ça peut être intéressant de prendre un iPhone 13 (mini ou normal ou même pro).

L'iPhone 12 peut être intéressant si vous le trouvez à bon prix, néanmoins les batteries des iPhones 12 sont loin d'être excellentes.


----------



## Vinyl (8 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos avis. J’ai finalement pris un iPhone 14 128 Go. Je l’ai trouvé en réduction à moins 50 euros chez Orange. Ce n’était pas du tout mon projet de départ où je voulais monter en gamme avec un budget minimum plus sur du reconditionnement .  Mais je ne trouvais pas les prix très interessant et  à chaque fois il suffit de mettre  un peu plus pour avoir un modèle plus récent. On va dire que j’ai céder à la tentation du marketing et de la politique de prix Apple.


----------



## Yoann_69Fr (24 Novembre 2022)

Vinyl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Est ce que vous pouvez me conseiller pour un achat iPhone ? J’ai actuellement un iPhone X 250 GO. J’en suis content mais je vais le donner à ma compagne et en profiter pour en prendre un nouveau.
> ...


J'ai eu les deux, d'abord le 12 que j'adorait mais j'ai dû le rendre car le verre de l'appareil photo se décollait dès le début. Ils n'ont pas voulu me le réparer et me l'ont remboursé à 100%. J'ai donc acheté le 13. Je trouve le 13 un peu plus réactif mais surtout, beaucoup plus autonome au niveau de la batterie. Je m'en sert beaucoup et pourtant je le charge 1 jour sur 2 seulement !
Les deux téléphones sont formidables. Avantage pour le 13 sur l'autonomie.


----------

